# Per Navi in die Falle



## Captain Picard (27 März 2009)

Per Navi in die Falle - Servicezeit - WDR Fernsehen


> Man kennt es – jemand sitzt in seinem Auto und tut das, was das
> Navigationsgerät gerade sagt: links abbiegen, rechts abbiegen usw. Und dann
> sagt das Navi: „Bitte geradeaus fahren“, und der Fahrer landet mit seinem
> Auto im Rhein. Ein Märchen? Auf jeden Fall passiert es, dass Autonavigationsgeräte
> ...


aktuell im Videotext vom WDR:



> *Navi führt LKW tief in den Wald*
> Durch einen Bedienfehler an seinem Navigationgerät hat sich ein LKW-Fahrer
> mit seinem Truck in einem Wald am Möhnesee festgefahren. Der Mann meldete
> sich am Freitag nach Auskunft der Polizei "völlig aifgelöst" per telefon bei der
> ...



http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/65855/1377619/kreispolizeibehoerde_soest


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

wir kennen einen Bauernhof im Chiemgau, direkt oberhalb ist ein kleines Wäldchen mit einem sehr sehr schmalen Waldweg. Mehrmals täglich kommen fette Brummis über diesen Waldweg und rangieren sich im Schritttempo durch das Gelände. Die Bäuerin nennt die dann "Navi-Idioten"


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2009)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

Vor kurzem ist eine Bekannte aus Berlin,  die nach einem Kurzurlaub in Köln wieder nach 
Hause fahren wollte, ein halbe Stunde nach der Abfahrt völlig aufgelöst wieder 
an den Ausgangspunkt zurückgekehrt, da das Navi sie ständig in andere 
Sackgassen führte statt  auf die Autobahn.
Hab sie dann mit meinem Auto vorausfahrend in 5 Minuten auf die Autobahn 
gelotst , wo sie dann nach weiterem Gehample des Navi an  der nächsten Raststätte 
einen Reset durchgeführt hat. Danach ging  es dann wieder...

PS: Ich bevorzuge noch immer Karten, die fallen nie aus...


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2009)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

Die kann aber kaum noch einer lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2010)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

markt-Scanner: Baustelle Autobahn - markt - WDR Fernsehen


> Eine ADAC-Umfrage ergab, dass viele autobahnnahe Kommunen dieses Problem kennen. Und Dr. R.  S., Verkehrsexperte beim ADAC, berichtet von einem weiteren Phänomen: „Über 50 Prozent der Kommunen, die diese Verkehrsprobleme haben, haben zusätzlich angegeben, dass sie diese Probleme erst in den letzten fünf bis zehn Jahren haben.“ Der Grund: In diesem Zeitraum stieg die Zahl der Navigationsgeräte stark an. Ist die Autobahn dicht, sagen sie, wie es über Land weitergeht - und produzieren dort den nächsten Stau. Verkehrsexperte S. geht sogar noch einen Schritt weiter:* „Man kann auch sagen, dass das Navigationsgerät selbst Ursache für Verkehrsstörungen ist.“*


----------



## spielemaus (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

Na das sind zum Teil Bedienfehler einer ist mit den LKW unterwegs und in sein Naiv ist PKW eingestellt. Des Weiteren muss immer noch aufgepasst werden wie bei dem der Im Rhein  gefahren ist da war eine Fährverbindung und die wurde auch als Straße angezeigt bei sowas sind genug Schilder da die das anzeigen und da solle man immer mal schon kucken.

Ich kann ja auch nicht mit 200 km/h durch eine Baustelle Fahren nur weil das Naiv nicht angezeigt hatte dass ich das nicht darf.
Mein Bruder hatte auch mal so was da sachte das Naiv mitten auf der Autobahn bitte wenden,
ob das mal einer macht :roll:


----------



## ImmerÄrger (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Per Navi in die Falle*

Ich verkaufe seit ca 10 jahren Navigationsgeräte für meinen Arbeitgeber. Das so viele LKW - Fahrer in Fallen tappen, sind hausgemachte Probleme. Aus Kostengründen werden PKW Navigationen im LKW eingesetzt. Diese haben, wenn überhaupt, eine Alibi-LKW - Funktion. 

Es fehlen jedoch wichtige Informationen, die Brücken- bzw. Tunnelhöhen und zum befahren ungeeignete Strassen. Das es auch anders geht, macht z. B. Navigon mit seiner LKW- Navigation vor. 

Auspacken, einschalten und losfahren: Das kann für einen großen Teil der Nutzer nicht klappen. Die Geräte sind nun mal beratungsintensiv. Deswegen geht die Nachfrage in den Werkstätten, wo beraten wird, zurück und man kauft lieber im XX-Markt oder sonst wo im Internet. 

Das sich da durchaus Bedienungsfehler einschleichen, dürfte klar sein. 
Da ist dann das Gerät, die Software, die Bedienungsanleitung, die in den seltensten Fällen gelesen wird, dran schuld


----------

